# A list of twists (stencil)



## lucarubik (May 10, 2017)

Spoiler: corners



# 1 2 3 algorithm HTM QTM type
01A UBL UFL U R' U' R U R' U' L' U R U' R' U R U' L 
01B UFR UBR U' L U L' U' L U R U' L' U L U' L' U R'
01C DFL DBL L U' L' U L U' L' D' L U L' U' L U L' D
01D DFR DBR R' U R U' R' U R D R' U' R U R' U' R D'
02A UBL UFR R U' L' U R' U' R U R' U' L U R U' R' U
02B UFL UBR U R U' L' U R' U' R U R' U' L U R U' R' 
02C DFL DBR R' U R U' R' U R D2 R' U' R U R' U' R D2
02D DFR DBL R U R' U' R U R' D2 R U' R' U R U' R' D2
03A UBL UBR U' L' U R U' R' U R U' L U R' U' R U R'
03B UFL UFR U L U' R' U R U' R' U L' U' R U R' U' R
03C DFL DFR R U R' U' R U R' D R U' R' U R U' R' D'
03D DBR DBL R' U R U' R' U R D' R' U' R U R' U' R D
04A UBL DFL L U L' D' L U' L' U L U' L' D L U L' U'
04B UFL DBL L' U' L D L' U L U' L' U L D' L' U' L U
04C UFR DBR R U R' D' R U' R' U R U' R' D R U R' U'
04D UBR DFR R' U' R D R' U R U' R' U R D' R' U' R U
05A UBL DFR R' U R D R' U' R U R' U' R D' R' U R U'
05B UFL DBR R U' R' D' R U R' U' R U R' D R U' R' U
05C UFR DBL U' R D' R' U R U' R' U R D R' U' R U R'
05D UBR DFL U R' D R U' R' U R U' R' D' R U R' U' R
06A UBL DBR U R D R' U' R U R' U' R D' R' U R U' R'
06B UFL DFR U' R' D' R U R' U' R U R' D R U' R' U R
06C UFR DFL R' D R U R' U' R U R' D' R U' R' U R U'
06D UBR DBL R D' R' U' R U R' U' R D R' U R U' R' U
07A UBL DBL U R D' R' U' R U R' U' R D R' U R U' R'
07B UFL DFL U' R' D R U R' U' R U R' D' R U' R' U R
07C UFR DFR R' D' R U' R' U R U' R' D R U R' U' R U
07D UBR DBR R D R' U R U' R' U R D' R' U' R U R' U'
08A UBL UFL UFR
08B UBL UFL UBR
08C UBL UFR UBR
08D UFL UFR UBR
08E DFL DFR DBR
08F DFL DFR DBL
08G DFL DBR DBL
08H DFR DBR DBL
09A UBL UFL DFL
09B UBL UFL DBL
09C UBL DFL DBL
09D UFL DFL DBL
09E UFR UBR DFR
09F UFR UBR DBR
09G UFR DFR DBR
09H UBR DFR DBR
10A UBL UFL DFR
10B UBL UFL DBR
10C UBL DFR DBR
10D UFL DFR DBR
10E UFR UBR DFL
10F UFR UBR DBL
10G UFR DFL DBL
10H UBR DFL DBL
11A UBL UFR DFL
11B UBL UFR DBR
11C UBL DFL DBR
11D UFL UBR DFR
11E UFL UBR DBL
11F UFL DFR DBL
11G UFR DFL DBR
11H UBR DFR DBL
12A UBL UFR DFR
12B UBL UFR DBL
12B UBL UBR DFR
12C UBL DFR DBL
12D UFL UBR DFL
12E UFL UBR DBR
12F UFL DFL DBR
12G UFR DFR DBL
12H UBR DFL DBR
13A UBL UBR DFL
13C UBL DFL DFR
13D UFL UFR DBR
13E UFL UFR DBL
13F UFL DBR DBL
13G UFR DBR DBL
13H UBR DFL DFR
14A UBL UBR DBR
14B UBL UBR DBL
14C UBL DBR DBL
14D UFL UFR DFL
14E UFL UFR DFR
14F UFL DFL DFR
14G UFR DFL DFR
14H UBR DBR DBL





Spoiler: edges



# 1 2 algorithm HTM QTM type
UB UR
UB UL
UB FR
UB FL
UB DR
UB DL
UB BR
UB BL
UB UF
UB DF
UB BD
UR UL
UR FR
UR FL
UR DR
UR DL
UR BR
UR BL
UR UF
UR DF
UR BD
UL FR
UL FL
UL DR
UL DL
UL BR
UL BL
UL UF
UL DF
UL BD
FR FL
FR DR
FR DL
FR BR
FR BL
FR UF
FR DF
FR BD
FL DR
FL DL
FL BR
FL BL
FL UF
FL DF
FL BD
DR DL
DR BR
DR BL
DR UF
DR DF
DR BD
DL BR
DL BL
DL UF
DL DF
DL BD
BR BL
BR UF
BR DF
BR BD
BL UF
BL DF
BL BD
UF DF
UF BD
DF BD


what do you guys think of this aproach? has anyone taken it before?
ill complete the list when you know i put my hands around a decent cube to compare algs
im planning on using mostly couples of comms with free buffer, but also 2 gen algs like standard edge flip or sune+Uperm (if they are not couples of comms too, couse i wouldnt know)


----------



## lucarubik (May 14, 2017)

2 corners twists finished, i gave priority to:
1. 3gen algs
2. algs with the interchange in the D/L layer, instead of the U/R
3. lesser moves, in qtm
4. URD comms, over RUL
5. shortest set ups (or longest for the inverse cases)
i dont neccesary solve the inverse cases with the inverse alg, if i can keep the same set up and inverse just the alg instead of inversing the whole thing and keep the same qtm i find it simpler that way, this is not possible for most cases tho
thats a set done, two to go


----------



## lucarubik (May 8, 2018)

I give up on this, I thought i could find a bunch of rather easy to learn, like couple comms based algs wich would give me an almost optimal solution for every case, using set ups i could cancell, but not even close, and Im not smart or patient enough to find a middle ground fast or non existing ocd satisfying enough. I still think it is the way to approach passive pieces, and someone more dedicated than me should learn the algs, i believe berta did it.
Also full RUD algs are arguably better than the ones I listed, spetially if you have a full or heavy RUD page for cycles (I made one recently, for fun, and it's at least "confortable")
I'll try better luck with edges.


----------



## CeBeMind (May 25, 2018)

:c I'll try this


----------



## abunickabhi (May 29, 2018)

lucarubik said:


> Spoiler: corners
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good job , compile this into an excel sheet , and make this more fingertricky.


----------



## lucarubik (Jul 13, 2018)

if you have anything to say about the list or about the way to pick the algorithm for each case please go ahead cause im pretty lost, overwhelmed


----------



## lucarubik (Sep 24, 2018)

ive added a surprsingly fat chunk of edge flips, and even though there's only two algs technically, im pretty satisfied with the approach, go check them out in case you don't know them! or maybe you havn't thought about the set ups, i sure didn't till today


----------

